# Zyzz teen harder natty



## MrTwigg (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey guys just a quick question really..

I have downloaded the app called strengthcalc for android.. Good job if anyone is reading this who contributed.

Anyway I am starting a new routine as of Monday with moving house and just getting to the gym when and where I can (being away on exercise with the army and no gym) so I did Zyzz Tren Harder chest and bi's today felt great!

What I'm wondering is whether or not this type of split is effective is natural (I'm not trolling) or would I benefit more from a push/pull/legs routine?

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## MrTwigg (Feb 4, 2014)

**** I just realised the thread title says teen... Sorry guys


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

You mean a 5day split? You'd be better off doing Mon, Wed, Fri


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Anybody who says "I'm not trolling" is definitely trolling


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I really hope the 'Zyzz Tren Harder' workout isn't real.


----------



## MrTwigg (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeh it is real.. I know the name just makes you cringe but it just seems like a decent 5 day split so I thought I might try it... I used to do Monday Wednesday Friday push pull legs just thought I would try something different...

To be honest I can only really train in the gym monday to Thursday at the mo (gym on camp) until I check out the local leisure centre prices


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

shredded brah


----------



## MrTwigg (Feb 4, 2014)

I came across the routine on the app by the way I'm not a zyzz fan boy


----------



## MrTwigg (Feb 4, 2014)

What I said before is slightly wrong it was more push and pull never trained legs much which I am changing forever!!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh oh lol @Milky uses the zyzz routine. He swears by it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PaulB said:


> Oh oh lol @Milky uses the zyzz routine. He swears by it


Well l do swear, your right...


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Milky said:


> Well l do swear, your right...


Why you don't have anything like the typical rectangle that says "gold-platinum-bronce-silver member" under your name?


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> Why you don't have anything like the typical rectangle that says "gold-platinum-bronce-silver member" under your name?


Your avatar always has me in fits of laughter.


----------

